# Want to Move my Fiance to the US from OZ



## jake5757 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok this has probably been answered a few times but I have not found it yet. My Fiance and I will be getting married in November of 2015. We have known each other for some years now, first as friends and now as lovers. We are going to get married in Australia, no changing that. My question is how do I go about getting her here as quick as possible after the wedding? How long will it take?

Some additional information. I own my own home, have a steady job, and we have both been back and forth to see each other on many occasions. I would like her to be able to work part time here until she can do schooling to get a career job going. But if she can not work for a few short months we should be able to make ends meet. I know about the basic process but just would like a little more in depth if at all possible from someone that has been here and done this sort of thing. If it is going to take to long I just might as well go to Australia for a few years first.

Thanks in advance!

Also sorry if this was posted in the wrong area.. If so just let me know and I can re-post!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your post to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You, as the US citizen, will need to sponsor your wife for a spouse visa. CR-1.

You will need to show that you have the financial requirements to sponsor her.

Start here:

Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen | USCIS

The process will take between 6 to 9 months.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And you cannot pursue that particular path until you get legally married. So if you want your spouse to move to the U.S. in mid to late 2016, it's a great plan. :-(

Another approach is to get legally married now, e.g. during your next visit together, and continue to plan your big wedding (party) with family and friends for November. With the (quiet) civil marriage completed, file the I-130 ASAP. If you do that now (or very soon) you should have the CR-1 ready later this year, so you can live together in the U.S. starting from the honeymoon in November if you wish.

It's perfectly common for the civil certificate to be much earlier than whatever wedding celebration you wish to organize. This'd be a very good reason to do exactly that.


----------



## CoffsHarbour (Jan 10, 2015)

Why not marry in Oz and you move here, Oz has a better lifestyle and is much safer and friendlier...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you must marry in AUS then you return to the US and file for a spousal visa .. takes around a year .when she arrived her green card will be mailed to her

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## jake5757 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice.... Moving to OZ is still a Possibility at this time. We will be making a decision someone soon in the future. I am glad the early civil marriage is an option. I though it would be a bad thing. Again thank you all and I will be checking in from time to time!


----------

